# Thinker today



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry...photos of the old guy.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks wonderful in his nice short cut, Arreau! I'll bet he really likes it too. Sure looks good for 12.
_


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

His tail is just gorgeous!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Handsome guy. He looks very cool.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much. He is quite the wonderful old man. I cannot get over his colour. He is the most even, most platinum silver I have ever seen.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Such a distinguished looking gentlman!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

aprhj said:


> Such a distinguished looking gentlman!


He is too. Such a sweet old soul! Thank you.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

He's still a smidge foo foo with that tk and that tail oh and his ears....i love that you left that but just trimmed it up....i personally LOVE the shorter body! He looks like he's enjoying it too! What a handsome handsome fellow!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Lookin' fabulous! I really like the short body, and boy he's looking good for an older guy.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thinker looks very handsome. I think the short trim makes him look fresh and tidy. He looks very dignified even at 12. He reminds me of those very well manicured older men who dress very nice and still have a full head of well groomed silver hair.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> He's still a smidge foo foo with that tk and that tail oh and his ears....i love that you left that but just trimmed it up....i personally LOVE the shorter body! He looks like he's enjoying it too! What a handsome handsome fellow!


I guess you are right...still a poodley Poodle! He is acting like a youngster today. They always feel so good after a full groom. Thank you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

flufflvr said:


> Lookin' fabulous! I really like the short body, and boy he's looking good for an older guy.


Thank you! Some days you would think he was a pup and other days you can see his age and it hurts me. You always know they are not here forever, but he is my touchstone to my Mom, who I inherited him from. He really is a gem. Everyone who meets him loves him forever!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Thinker looks very handsome. I think the short trim makes him look fresh and tidy. He looks very dignified even at 12. He reminds me of those very well manicured older men who dress very nice and still have a full head of well groomed silver hair.


That is so sweet! He is dignified until he is acting as referee while everyone else is playing, and barking his fool head off trying to make them all behave. Thanks for noticing what a gentleman he is.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thinker is like the "Sean Connery' of poodles (if that makes any sense), Regal, dignified and has an obvious presence............improves with age!!
00Thinker!!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

He looks marvelous, and not a day over 9! lol Beautiful color on that handsome dude.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you to both of you! Sean Connery...I like that. It indeed makes sense. If her could talk he'd say thank you too, I am sure of it, because he is also a very thoughtful and polite old man.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Ooh! I love, love, love thinker!!!  He's so handsome. And his colour is just gorgeous!! He doesn't look 12! 

Love him!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Ooh! I love, love, love thinker!!!  He's so handsome. And his colour is just gorgeous!! He doesn't look 12!
> 
> Love him!


I think you would love him even more if you met him. He is nicer on the inside than he is on the outside. Thanks so much for your kindness!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think you would love him even more if you met him. He is nicer on the inside than he is on the outside. Thanks so much for your kindness!


You're welcome! It's easy to be kind to ones who deserve it! 

I'd love to meet your dogs! Oh, and you too. :rofl:


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! He looks amazing! If you didn't mention he was 12, one would never know. He is so handsome. I love his color, I have never seen a poodle with such a great color as Thinker's.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> You're welcome! It's easy to be kind to ones who deserve it!
> 
> I'd love to meet your dogs! Oh, and you too. :rofl:


Where are you in Ontario? I would love to meet you too. Maybe it is possible. We are 40 miles north of Guelph on Hwy. 6!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

TeddyTails said:


> Wow! He looks amazing! If you didn't mention he was 12, one would never know. He is so handsome. I love his color, I have never seen a poodle with such a great color as Thinker's.


Neither have I!! I have seen a lot of patchy silvers, but he is even through and through. It plays tricks with your eyes kind of like a Wiemeraner's colour does. The only two things that give away his age are his shakiness when he is groomed if you do a lot of scissor work and his teeth. Outside of that he is remarkable.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Where are you in Ontario? I would love to meet you too. Maybe it is possible. We are 40 miles north of Guelph on Hwy. 6!!


I'm in Englehart. LOL... That's about a 7 hour drive away, I think. hwell:
If I'm ever planning to go down south, I'll make sure to let you know!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> I'm in Englehart. LOL... That's about a 7 hour drive away, I think. hwell:
> If I'm ever planning to go down south, I'll make sure to let you know!


Oh GAWD!!! People just do not get how huge Ontario is, including me sometimes!! Please do. I would love to have you visit!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thinker is such a handsome old fella! I like his new look very much, a great cut for summer.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Oh GAWD!!! People just do not get how huge Ontario is, including me sometimes!! Please do. I would love to have you visit!


LOL! :laugh: It's easier to remember when you live in a small community, far away from everything... I just always assume that everyone lives very far away from me. :wacko:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Thinker is such a handsome old fella! I like his new look very much, a great cut for summer.


He is a handsome boy isn't he?? This will be his perma haircut now. Quick to do and easy on him, so I am glad it looks good on him. We are having the most ridiculously hot spring so summer could be atrocious. They need to be cool too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> LOL! :laugh: It's easier to remember when you live in a small community, far away from everything... I just always assume that everyone lives very far away from me. :wacko:


I hear you. We are in the middle of nowhere, seven miles north or south from a town, and 100 miles in a few directions from a city with entertainment or anything. I love it, but am like you. I forget everyone does not like like this!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I hear you. We are in the middle of nowhere, seven miles north or south from a town, and 100 miles in a few directions from a city with entertainment or anything. I love it, but am like you. I forget everyone does not like like this!


Lol... I like living in the country but sometimes I miss big city stuff... like bookstoors and petstores and tim hortons!!!! :fish:

Anyway,

What length of blade did Thinker get shaved with? I like it.


----------

